# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Τα φτυσε το dremmel μου!

## cloud_constructor

"merlin,, what have i done?"
"You have broken the unbreakable"

Ακριβως οπως ο αρθουρος εσπασε το εξκαλιμπερ στην πανοπλια του λανσελοτ και αναρωτηθικε τι εκανε λαθος , ακριβως ετσι κ εγω ενιωσα κυριακη 4:15 στο μπαλκονι την ωρα που πηγα να κοψω μια τετραγωνη τρυπα με το σβουρακι σε μια λαμαρινα απο κουτι παχους 1,5 χιλιοστου!!

ΞΕΝΕΡΩΣΑ!

Δεν επιανα της γρυλιες , δεν δουλεψε πανω απο 3 λεπτα συνεχομενα , εκανε κρυο , δεν δεν δεν... Απλα τωρα απλα γουργουριζει και δεν εχει δυναμη ουτε να ξυσει τα ,, μη πω τωρα. Καρβουνακια εβγαλα και ξαναβαλα (τι σκατα ουτε 10 ωρες δεν εχει δουλεψει)..

Ομως δεν υπαρχει "κυρια της λιμνης" να το δωσει πισω φτιαγμενο οπως στην ταινια.. πρεπει να βγαλω εγω το φιδι απο την τρυπα προσπαθοντας να το παω για σερβις .. Το χα παρει τον ιουλιο απο πρακτικερ.. εγγυηση δεν ξερω αν εχει (και ναχει κατι θα φταιει κ δε θα γινει δουλεια)...

Εστω ,, εχει κανεις να προτεινει κατι , εχει συναντισει ποτε κανενας κατι παρομοιο προβλημα?

με βλεπω για doit με κανα 20αρικο , γιατι μεχρι στιγμης το μοναδικο πραγμα ποθ εχω συναντισει με το dremel ειναι εξοδα.Πολλα εξοδα, Την ποιο ακριβη "ειδικη βαση" απο.. πλαστικο , τα ακριβα ανταλακτικακια τα οποια ειναι απο μιθριλ και διαμαντια , και τωρα αυτο...  :Sad: 


Ρε λετε να με καταραστικε κανας γειτονας που ηταν μεσιμερι και διαταραξα το οικοσυστημα και την γαληνη της πετρουπολεως , και των συναγερμων που βαραγανε , των καγκουρων με τα ηχοσυστηματα που πηγαινανε τερα πετρα κ τις κορνες κ τις εξατμησεις?

----------


## tasosmos

Ε προφανως και θα εχει εγγυηση ακομα, 7 μηνες εχουν περασει. Απλα πηγαινε το πισω και ζητα τους αυτα που δικαιουσαι.

Οσον αφορα τα ανταλλακτικα κτλ δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει περιπτωση να βρεις κατι που να μπαινει σε "dremelοειδες" και να μην μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις με ενα κανονικο dremel...

----------


## cloud_constructor

Μακαρι ρε συ τασο γιατι μιλαμε τωρα που το χρειαζομαι ποιο πολυ απο ποτε με προδωσε.. (σαπουνοπερε ακουστικε αυτο χαχαχα).. Παλι καλα που καηκε στην τελευταια τρυπα του κουτιου αλλιως σημερα θα ειχα ενα τροφοδοτικο χωρις πισω μερος βιδωμενο στο στουνιο κ ολο κ καποιο χερι θα εμπαινε μεσα.......

----------


## navar

αυτό που λές οτι γουργουρίζει , είναι σαν να έχεις την ρύθμιση στροφών στο χαμηλότερο σημείο !
μήπως είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα ?

----------


## cloud_constructor

μπα , οπου και να το βαλεις δε γυρναει , και αμα του ριξεις μια στροφη με το χερι εε γυρναει λιγο.. ειναι η σειρα 300 , νομιζω δεν εχει εξτρα ρυθμιστη στροφων , μονο τιν 10πλο επιλογεα... γαμωτη μου ,, 8α το ξανακοιταξω αυτο μολιθς παω σπιτι αλλα απο βδομαδα θα το παω να ο δουν..

ΚΛΑΨ!

----------


## diskjohn

θα σου ελεγα να μην το πειραξεις εαν υπαρχη ακομα εγγυηση και να το πας πισω επισης εαν μπεις στο site της dremel υπαρχουν καπια μοντελα που τα εχουν αποσυρη μιπως εχεις κανενα απο αυτα για δες εγω εχω ενα εαν θημαμε καλα απο το 1995 ? το εχω χρισιμοποιηση οπου μπορεις να διανοηθεις και ακομα δουλευει

----------


## xrhstos1978

Εμένα πάντως το versa tip μου στις 10 μέρες μου χάλασε, τους πήρα τηλ. Και έστειλαν courier (με δική τους χρέωση) και μου έστειλαν άλλο. Πάρε τηλ στην BOSH

----------


## shoco

Εγω που ειχα μπλεξει με εγγυηση της dremel-bosch εχω να πω τα καλυτερα, απλα επαγγελματιες με ολη τη σημασια της λεξης.

----------


## hukgys

> εαν μπεις στο site της dremel υπαρχουν καπια μοντελα που τα εχουν αποσυρη μιπως εχεις κανενα απο αυτα για δες εγω εχω ενα εαν θημαμε καλα απο το 1995 ?



και αν έχουμε κάτι από τα αποσυρμένα αλλά δουλεύει κανονικά τι κάνουμε?

----------


## cloud_constructor

Πωπω τι λετε.. μου αναπτερωσατε το ηθικο ναουμ.. ετοιμος να παω πρακτικερ ημουν αλλα εξω θα ριξει καρεκλες ,,, thanx .. θα στειλω email αμεσως να ενημερωσω κ θα κανω οτι μου πουν

----------


## giavra

Κοίταξε και άμα βγάλεις ακρη με το σερβις καλώς αλλιώς μπορείς να δώσεις να σου κάνουν περιέλιξη το μαξιλάρι η το ρότορα ή και τα δύο άμα είναι αρπαγμένα,όμως ζήτα να τα μετρήσουνε πρώτα για να βρούν την διαροή άμα είναι και στα δύο,δεν νομίζω να σου πάρουν πάνω απο 15€ άμα πάς για περιέλιξη

----------


## Nemmesis

> Κοίταξε και άμα βγάλεις ακρη με το σερβις καλώς αλλιώς μπορείς να δώσεις να σου κάνουν περιέλιξη το μαξιλάρι η το ρότορα ή και τα δύο άμα είναι αρπαγμένα,όμως ζήτα να τα μετρήσουνε πρώτα για να βρούν την διαροή άμα είναι και στα δύο,δεν νομίζω να σου πάρουν πάνω απο 15€ άμα πάς για περιέλιξη


πλακα κανεις... ετσι ειναι νομιζεις οι περιελιξεις??? ρε ροτορα που εχει 15krpm?? αυτο θελει και ζηγυσμα μετα την περιεληξη... και οποιος το κανεις αυτο δεν παιρνει 15 αλλα 85ευρο... τα υλικα μονο ειναι τοσα... χαλκος μονοτικα βερνικια...

----------


## cloud_constructor

απο βδομαδα να ξεμπλεξω με το live( γιατι δε προλαβαινω να κλασω με προβες κ τετοια ),θα τους παρω ντελεφωνο.Καλα αμα μου πουν πιπες στο σερβις απλα δε θα ασχολιθω.Θα παω να παρω ενα αλλο τις πλακας τουλαχιστον αμα καιγεται να μη με νοιαζει.

Οτι γινει θα το αναφερω εδω απλα για να υπαρχει σαν ιστορια που μπορει να βοηθισει καποιον.Παντως ειμια αισιοδοξος (απο τις λιγες φορες).Μαλιστα σημερα θα τους στειλω email...αν προλαβω

----------


## giavra

> πλακα κανεις... ετσι ειναι νομιζεις οι περιελιξεις??? ρε ροτορα που εχει 15krpm?? αυτο θελει και ζηγυσμα μετα την περιεληξη... και οποιος το κανεις αυτο δεν παιρνει 15 αλλα 85ευρο... τα υλικα μονο ειναι τοσα... χαλκος μονοτικα βερνικια...


Ρε λεβεντόπεδο ΟΧΙ δεν σου κάνω πλάκα εδώ κάνουν περιελίξεις σε τροχακια και σε ρούτερ με περισσοτερες στροφές ενδεικτυκά να σου πω ότι οι στροφες στα ρούτερ είναι τελικές 25000-30000 και όταν χαλάσουν τα κάνουν περιέλιξη 30€ το κομάτι είτε το μαξιλάρι είτε η πομπίνα ,τωρα εκει κάτω στην πτολεμαίδα δεν ξέρω πόσο κουρέουν το ΑΡΝΙ αλλά εδώ Καβάλα τετοιες είναι οι τιμές για τις περιελίξεις στα μικρο μοτορ εργαλέια

----------


## cloud_constructor

Παντως εγω το πηγα στο πρακτικερ για επισκευη,,. to what ever end οπως λεγανε οι εορλιγκας καθως ορμουσαν απο της πυλες του helms deep με επικεφαλη τον βασιλια theoden επανω στις ορδες απο uruk hai..

Παντως κοιταζωοντας εκει ειδα ενα τριπανι με βαση (ενα γαιδουρι ηταν) που τρυπαει δε ξερω κ εγω τι τρυπαει και εκανε 100ευ ,, σχεδον οσο εκανε το dremmel με βαση δηλαδι , απλα αυτο ηταν σιδερενιο (και οχι πλαστικο οπως η βαση του dremmel)..Νταξει σαν διατομη επερνε 0.8 μικροτερη αλλα αυτο ειναι για ποιο βαριες δουλειες (τρυπιμα κουτιων πχ) που το dremmel με βαση δε μου φαινεται να τη πολυ παλευει τελικα..

Το μονο που ευχομαι ειναι να μη μου ζητησουν λεφτα , οπως και αν το επισκευασουν να αντεξει αυτη τη φορα.Δε ξανα τρυπαω τιποτα αλλο εκτος απο pcb και αντε ,, κανα πλαστικο με αυτο.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Ρε λεβεντόπεδο ΟΧΙ δεν σου κάνω πλάκα εδώ κάνουν περιελίξεις σε τροχακια και σε ρούτερ με περισσοτερες στροφές ενδεικτυκά να σου πω ότι οι στροφες στα ρούτερ είναι τελικές 25000-30000 και όταν χαλάσουν τα κάνουν περιέλιξη 30€ το κομάτι είτε το μαξιλάρι είτε η πομπίνα ,τωρα εκει κάτω στην πτολεμαίδα δεν ξέρω πόσο κουρέουν το ΑΡΝΙ αλλά εδώ Καβάλα τετοιες είναι οι τιμές για τις περιελίξεις στα μικρο μοτορ εργαλέια


 δεν θες να με καταλαβεις... τα 15 τα εκανες 30... αλλα και παλι... 
χαιρω πολυ οτι κανουν και τετοιες περιελιξεις... τετοιο μοτερ ομως χωρις ζυγισμα ειναι κοροϊδια. ... ποσοι ομως εχουν και μηχανημα που κανει καινουργιο ζηγησμα στον ροτορα μετα το τηληγμα??? αρκετοι δεν τους ενδιαφερει καν... το μαγαζι που σου λεω εγω εδω στην πτολεμαϊδα ειναι απο τα λιγα που τα κανουν και για αυτο εχει και δουλεια απο την λαρισα μεχρι τις σερρες... στο στατη μια χαρα ειναι τα 20E(δεν ειναι τπτ σπουδαιο) αλλα για τον 
ροτορα αν γινει σωστη δουλεια δεν ειναι 30ευρω...
εκτος αν σε καθε βλαβη που βγαζουν σας λενε οτι θελει περιεληξη... και αρνια για κουρεμα εμεις εδω δεν εχουμε... για κιλοβατορες αν θες πες...

----------

